
Linux Hardware Support Better Than Windows 7 « The ERACC Web Log - darkduck
http://blog.eracc.com/2011/08/24/linux-hardware-support-better-than-windows-7/
======
Mavrik
So the author looked at HP site, saw that some hardware is not officialy
supported by HP on Win7 and is on Linux... and he drew the conclusion that
Linux HW support is better?

That's a biased and wrong conclusion even for a person with no contact with
basic statistic methodologies.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Incorrect methodology, yes. But it's the right conclusion. Linux supports a
lot more hardware than Windows 7 does. During the Windows XP -> Vista
transition, Windows dropped support for a lot of hardware. Linux didn't do so,
and therefore has support for a lot of obsolescent hardware, like the
photosmart printer mentioned in the article.

So yes, Linux has a lot better support for hardware that very few people care
about. If you add together the support that Windows XP + Windows 7 + Windows
CE + Windows Mobile etc have, you might come close to the Linux support, but
there's only one genre of Linux.

Even if you don't buy that argument, realize that Linux runs on tens of
different platforms in millions of different configurations, ranging from $10
embedded devices to $100 phones to $100 million supercomputers, and supports
the peripherals connected to these devices.

------
Egregore
Actually it's why I switched some time ago from XP to Ubunutu - the problem I
had reinstalling XP to computers with SATA HDDs

